# Blu-Ray Film ruckelt am PC (Hilfe) BITTE



## sirbenni1993 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Community,

Ich habe ein Problem beim Abspielen von Blu-Ray Filmen am PC.

Nutze Power DVD 10 Ultra Vollversion. Aber wenn ihr zum beispiel über einen Normalen Fernseher einen Blu-Ray Film guckt, und nicht über euren 1080p Monitor, dann ruckelt das beim TV nicht. Also richtig Flüssig.

Und das ist bei mir nicht der Fall.

Mein System:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit OEM
LiTeOn Blu-ray iHOS104
Samsung SyncMaster P2450H
Q9550 @ 3,40GHz
HD5770 CrossFire
8GB DDR2 800 @ 1067MHz

Liegt das Villeicht daran das ich kein 100Hz Motion Plus Monitor habe?


Bitte um antworten...

Danke


-Florian-


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2011)

Welche auflösung schafft der monitor und welche der fernsehr?
Wie äußert sich das ruckeln?Gefühlt/gesehen weniger als 24 fps,vereinzeltes stocken oder ganz anders?
Wie sieht deine cpu-auslastung beim schauen aus?Kann es sein,das dein prozz volle pulle rödelt?(25% auslastung der gesammten cpu= 1 kern volle auslastung)
Hast du es mal mit deaktiviertem crossfire probiert?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Februar 2011)

Welche Auflösung TV und Monitor schaffen ist uninteressant. Wichtiger ist, wie der Monitor bzw. der PC mit den 24Hz bzw. 24FPS umgeht?


----------



## sirbenni1993 (12. Februar 2011)

Hey schnukis,

Mein Monitor unterstützt 1920x1080p: 30hz, 40Hz,50Hz,60Hz.
Immer wenn ich dann 24Hz auswähle schreibt der Monitor Diese Frequenz ist nicht unterstützt (HDMI) Mein Prozessor ist man gerade bei Blu-Ray Filmen zu 25% also 1 Kern ausgelastet.

Es ist ein Ruckeln mit schlieren drinn, die ganze Zeit. also so als ob man Vsync im spiel ausgeschaltet hat. So ungefähr wenn euch das weiterhilft. Das gefühl sind so 19-22 FPS.

Hier der Link zu meinen Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, HDMI/DVI | hoh.de

Ich habe leider kein Full HD TV, weil ich auf die neue Serie von Samsung warte.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (12. Februar 2011)

Iche meine noch nicht mal 5% ausgelastet habe den TaskManager laufen lassen und er geht nicht über 5% auslastung


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2011)

sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Mein Monitor unterstützt 1920x1080p: 30hz, 40Hz,50Hz,60Hz.
> Immer wenn ich dann 24Hz auswähle schreibt der Monitor Diese Frequenz ist nicht unterstützt (HDMI) Mein Prozessor ist man gerade bei Blu-Ray Filmen zu 25% also 1 Kern ausgelastet.


Das wird wohl der grund sein.Power dvd wird kaum mehr als einen kern benutzen können und der rödelt auf der letzten rille.Deshalb ruckelt es.Nun stellt sich aber die frage,warum greift die hardware-unterstützung nicht...
Hast du es mal mit deaktiviertem crossfire probiert?



sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Iche meine noch nicht mal 5% ausgelastet habe den TaskManager laufen lassen und er geht nicht über 5% auslastung


Bei ausgabe über tv?


----------



## sirbenni1993 (13. Februar 2011)

@TurricanVeteran: Also mein Monitor unterstutzt 24hz, aber nicht über HDMI, weil dann zeigt der Monitor, wenn ich 24Hz wähle, das diese Frequenz über HDmi unterstützt wird.

Und ich habe keinen TV, weil ich auf die neue Serie von Samsung warte. Ich gucke blu-ray sowie Fernsehen auf dem PC und über den PC Monitor Samsung P2450H.

Gruß

Florian


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2011)

sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Und ich habe keinen TV, weil ich auf die neue Serie von Samsung warte. Ich gucke blu-ray sowie Fernsehen auf dem PC und über den PC Monitor Samsung P2450H.





sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr zum beispiel über einen Normalen Fernseher einen Blu-Ray Film guckt, und nicht über euren 1080p Monitor, dann ruckelt das beim TV nicht. Also richtig Flüssig.


Was denn nu? Ich sehe gerade nicht durch und in deinem startpost kannst du wohl kaum über mein TV geredet haben (zumal das derzeit ein 30 zoll monitor ist und da nix ruckelt bei der bluray-wiedergabe)
Du hast auch die frage


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hast du es mal mit deaktiviertem crossfire probiert?


noch nicht beatwortet und in deinem startpost stand ja


sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Mein System:
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit OEM
> LiTeOn Blu-ray iHOS104
> ...


Wenn deine prozessorauslastung nach wie vor 25% ist,tippe ich weiterhin auf eine nicht funktionierende hardware-beschleunigung und es steht weiterhin die frage im raum,wieso.Ich tippe da auch nach wie vor auf ein problem mit crossfire oder dein power-dvd ist nur OEM (lag also dem laufwerk bei) und hat eben keine unterstützung für hardwarebeschleunigung.
Die letzte aber eher unwahrscheinliche ursache könnte sein,das deine bluray in vc-1 codiert wurde.Das wird,meines wissens nach, ebenfalls nicht in hardware dekodiert.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (13. Februar 2011)

@TurricanVeteran: Ja mit deaktiviertem CrossFire habe ich es Probiert, es nützt ein bisschen was.
Aber nicht viel, sorry das ich so durcheinander schreibe. bin selber durcheinander. 

Also das Problem ist, das ich meinen Monitor nicht auf 24Hz stellen kann, da ich meinen Monitor über HDMI an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen habe, zeigt der Monitor, sobald ich es auf 24Hz gestellt habe, das diese Frequenz über HDMI nicht verfügbar sei......? weiß auch nicht warum aber er unterstützt diese 24Hz.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Februar 2011)

Aus dem Testbericht von prad.de zu deinem LCD:





> Im Bereich der Computer-Displays ist eine ausschließliche Unterstützung  von Signalen mit 60Hz noch weit verbreitet. Und hier stellt auch der  Samsung P2450H keine Ausnahme dar.[...]1.080p24 Signale können dagegen nicht verarbeitet werden.


Damit sollte klar sein, dass der Monitor nicht 24Hz kann.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (13. Februar 2011)

Achso.....Okay danke für eure Antworten 

Dann weiß ich bescheid, dieses bisschen Ruckeln stört jetzt auch nicht sooo doll, naja was will man machen. 

Danke nochmal

Grüße

Florian


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aus dem Testbericht von prad.de zu deinem LCD Damit sollte klar sein, dass der Monitor nicht 24Hz kann.


Ich weiß nicht...Ich habe hier einen 305T von samsung und da ruckelt nix bei der bluray-wiedergabe.Und ich glaube nicht,das der 24 hz kann...Allerdings ist das ganze per dvi angebunden.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Februar 2011)

Das Ruckeln wird sehr subjektiv wahrgenommen, Fakt ist aber, dass bei 24Fps bei einem 50/ 60Hz Display irgendeine Art von Veränderung bei der Wiedergabe geschehen muss, damit kein Tearing entsteht. Diese Veränderung kann als Ruckeln wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (13. Februar 2011)

@Birdy84: Achso, ja ich habe den Über HDMI angeschlossen mit der Grafikkarte verbunden.

@TurricanVeteran: Vielleicht liegts ja am HDMI Kabel? Ich probier es mal aus.....


----------

